# Systema seminar with M.Wheeler Sat. and Sun. February 14,15, 2004 in NYC



## Edgar (Jan 30, 2004)

Martin Wheeler is recognized as one of the most talented senior Systema students of. Vladimir Vasiliev and Michael Rjabko   He has over twenty five years of training experience in Martial Arts ranging from Kenpo, Thai Boxing, Western Boxing, Grappling systems and Weapons systems.

The subject of the upcoming Systema seminar will be different aspects of applications on the ground and against walls including knife work.

Systema groundfighting is movement  oriented; practitioners tend to move through the opponent's limbs rather than hold them. Although Systema does teaches holds (for police and bodyguard work), they will not be covered at this seminar. However, grapplers are welcome to participate in a new experience learning the unusual approach and effective combat skills of Systema. 

For more information visit
http://www.fighthouse.com/systema/SystemaSeminar02.14-15,2004.html 
or call (212) 807- 9202
Ask for Edgar or Peggy


----------

